# My nephew Landon's tumor is back.



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Landon's tumor is back. It's causing his eye to bulge out noticeably and he can't even close it all the way any more. Surgery is scheduled for 8 am on Friday morning. The doctors have been very realistic and are prepping everyone that he may lose his entire eye, eyelid, and a lot of bone. We're all very worried about the little guy, so any prayers would be appreciated. 

This time around, it's really hitting me a lot harder than it did the first time. I snuggled with him last night and told him that everything is going to be okay. I guess the real blessing in all of this is that he's young enough that he doesn't realize any of this is going on or how serious it all is.

Update: 9/4/09

Landon is out of surgery. The Lord did some wondrous work and they were able to save his eye!!!! One of the residents was doing research last night and found an article from a similar case in Great Britain where they did chemo after surgery to reduce the chance of regrowth. This helped the doctors decide to try their hardest to save the eye and they'll contact the doctors in GB to find out what chemo they did and start it in two to three weeks. He did lose all of the bone from his cheek bone up to his hairline basically, on the right side of his face. And they had to remove all the way down to his brain. They put mesh in to protect his brain, but obviously he'll be in a lot of pain and doped up for a while. They also said that he may struggle with breast feeding because of the cheek bone being taken. He may not be able to see out of his eye and may have a hard time moving the eye for a while as they had to remove quite a bit of muscle. 

My mom is up at the hospital and says he looks pretty rough. I'm sure it'll get even worse over the next day or two as it swells. My sister (his mom) is struggling right now to see her son looking so rough. He's in ICU right now and is expected to stay in the hospital until Tuesday at the earliest. 

Please continue to pray for little Landon and for my sister and her husband. We know that the Lord answers prayers as he already has by allowing Landon to keep his eye. 

You can also check for updates at his Caring Bridge Website. Feel free to sign his guest book there as well. I know that my sister really gets uplifted by seeing the well wishes from people all over the world. 

Thank you all for your prayers and concern.

Update #2: 9/5/09
I went up and saw Landon today at the hospital. His eye is swollen shut, understandably, and he's pretty puffy from the steroids and fluids they are pumping him with. Honestly though, he looks really good considering what he's gone through. He woke up a couple of times while we were there and he opened his other eye and was looking around the room. He has breast fed twice today and it went okay both times so that's a big relief. He was discharged from the ICU and is now in a regular room. They took out his catheter and a bunch of his lines today so he's not hooked up to so much. 

My sister said that she loved reading the Caring Bridge guest book entries from my friends at Spoiled Maltese. She said she can really tell that you all have wonderfully warm hearts. So, thanks to everyone who signed the guest book. I think it really helps her to know how many people are praying and pulling for the little guy. 

Right now, she's really not comfortable with pictures being posted online. She's feeling better about it as time goes by and I'll post a pic of him as soon as she gives the go-ahead. 

Thank you all so much for the prayers and well wishes! I'm going to do some looking and find a shirt for him that says something like "I'm one of God's miracles."

*Update 9/22/09
Thank you all for your continued prayers and support.
Landon is doing really well. He starts chemotherapy tomorrow and will be having treatments every three weeks for 8-12 months. He had a port inserted under his skin so they don't have to start IVs every time. Last week he also had a bone marrow biopsy to check that it hasn't spread to other parts of his body. He has had whole body MRIs and CT scans as well. The pathology report came back benign again, which is good. 

His little eye is open and he can see out of it, which is a miracle! It's having problems tracking and obviously the vision is pretty bad, but he's got some new glasses on the way to hopefully help with that. As time goes on, they'll monitor things and are confident that they can fix any muscle issues that cause his lack of tracking. 

My sister is doing okay. She's very concerned about how she'll deal with having an immune-suppressed child in a home with a two year old. She's also worried about the amount of isolation that she'll face when Landon can't go out, even to the grocery store. I've offered to watch him Sunday mornings so she can go to church, as that's something that's very important to her. 

I ordered him a onesie that says "I believe in miracles" and one that says "Miracles happen." My sister cried when she opened them. My sister posted some pics on Caring Bridge so feel free to check those out. Here's a pic that really shows his cute little crooked smile!*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry........this breaks my heart to hear this news. I will say prayers for Landon. Please keep us informed! :heart: rayer: rayer: rayer: :heart:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am SO sorry to hear this. This poor little guy, he has been through TO much . I pray the surgery goes well and even better than expected.
I can't imagine how hard this is for you as his aunt and his mom and dad :bysmilie: He is a little fighter .
Sending hugs, prayers and SO many well wishes :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Praying for Landon & his family. He's so tiny to be having to go through all this.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

oh no! :shocked: 
aw... this breaks my heart. 
I was keeping my beloved hubby up-to-date on little Landon and I was so thrilled to show him the photos of Mr Intellectual in his snazzy glasses. Please know that the whole SM gang is rallying behind you, your sis, Landon, your families, friends, and all the doctors involved.

Be well little man!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my, I hope that the surgery goes well and that's not needed. Praying that he's OK.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little guy! We'll be praying for him. Hug him for us all.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I know how hearing this hit me! I can only imagine how it hit you and his parents!! I'm so sorry. Bless his little heart he's just such a little sweetie I want to snuggle with him too. Many prayers are being said for sweet Landon and you and his family. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh steph, I am soo sorry to hear this. How horrible for your entire family. Will keep you guys in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending rayer: to your family.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I too am sorry for this news. rayer: rayer: to you and your family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph i'm sorry that Landon's tumor is back. I will be praying extra hard for him. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Steph, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear this.

Precious Landon & your family are being lifted in prayer. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little guy, I'm so sorry this is happening to him. Sending many prayers for a good outcome. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry...lots of thoughts and prayers for Landon and family rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear what is happening with Landon. My prayers are with him and his family rayer: Give him a hug from me :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Steph, I am very sorry to read this horrible news. Please know that we will keep little Landon and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Steph, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. My heart goes out to you and his family. Bless little Landon's heart. 

My prayers are with Landon and his whole family. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I rayer: for the best outcome 

hugs (extra ones to precious Landon)

Kat


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this very difficult time :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I pray all goes well for beautiful Landon.
xoxoxo


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm truly sorry that your family is having to go through this. I pray for the best for your baby nephew!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending many prayers to baby Landon rayer: rayer: rayer: 
God hear our prayer....


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry little Landon is having so many problems to be so young and will keep the prayers coming for him and know that God will take good care of him and make him strong and healthy. Prayers also for the family rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Will DEFINITELY pray for Little Landon and all his family. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm praying for Landon and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Please see post #1 for an update on the miracles that God is working with Landon!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Continuing to pray for a good outcome. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Saw your update and so happy that the eye was able to be saved!!! I will continue to keep little Landon in my prayers ofr a good outcome! Just feel so badly the dear little guy has had such a rough time of it! God Bless him!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph, I read this yesterday and have been praying for little Landon, I prayed many times last night. I know this just doesn't seem fair, I ask God why this had to happen to this precious little boy, I am so sorry. God is a good of miracles and even though I can't understand, I know God is in control. I am praying for more miracles for this little angel. I am watching closely for updates.

Heaven Father, I praise you and thank you for being there for us. Thank you Lord for saving Landons little eye. Lord my heart is breaking for this baby boy. I just don't know why things like this happen, things just don't seem fair down here. I know you are beside this family and you will always be with them. You have your arms wrapped around little Landon, I ask Lord for your healing hands to touch his little face and head, and eyes, protect him from infections. I ask Lord that you would give Landon strength to beable to nurse, Lord show everyone how you work your miracles. I ask for rest for his mommy and daddy, give this family your peace that passes all understanding and comfort them. I ask Lord that everyday we will all hear of your miracles in this little ones life. In Jesus name. Amen


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so relieved to hear he came through the surgery and they were able to save his eye. I know God has His hand on this precious little boy. :heart: 

Continued prayers being said for Landon & your family. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update, Steph. I will continue to pray for Landon and his family. And, I did sign the guest book on the link you provided. For all Landon has/ and is going through ... he has the most precious smiles in the pictures. The pictures with Landon and your sister are so dear, too. I did leave a message on the link.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for the update....I am so pleased that he is out of surgery......Bless his little heart!

Has anyone checked with Duke University Med. Center at the Brain Tumor Center? Dr. Friedman is the head man. I do know that they have a vaccine that they can give if you have the tumor out, that elimates the regrowth. I can't remember if it is in trials or on the market but I did read that it was working wonders. Now, I know they use it on malignant tumors but I realize that Landon's is benign. It is worth a try to have his doctor check with them. 

I think Landon is such a special little boy and I wish you the best of luck with him. I will continue to pray for that sweet little one and his family~~~~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww bless you and little Landon and I am so glad they could save his precious eye. Thank God all over and over. All of you continue to be in my prayers. Gosh, what a sweet cutie pie he is.

More prayers for sweet baby Landon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: God hear our prayers that the tumor will never return and baby Landon can grow up like any other little boy .Amen
God thank you for saving baby Landon's eye


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am SO happy to hear the news. What a brave and strong little man :wub: :wub: 
Continued prayers, thoughts and love ... Please update as Landon moves along to recovery :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor little fella ,sending him lots of hugs and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Prayers and good thoughts for Landon and family)))

rayer: rayer: rayer:

I'm thrilled to know Landon was able to keep his eye~~~ It's just so heartbreaking to know that this is happening to a tiny baby. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Still Praying and hoping you are all OK rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Second update added to post #1. Thank you all so much for the prayers and well wishes!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Steph I was so sorry to find this post about Landon. I was relieved to read that the surgeons were able to save his eye. I will continue to pray for Landon and your family. I will be looking for great updates. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph, I have been praying for precious Landon how is he doing? I think about him and your sister everyday


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am still praying for little Landon........How is he doing! He is so precious........sending love and hugs to him and your sister!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

There's a new update and a picture of my little Landon-bug in post #1.

Thanks everyone for your continued prayers and support!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

what a special lil guy he is! bless his heart...he's smiling still! we need to take our cues from him...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a beautiful little boy, I love his smiling face!!!! He is a precious sweetheart!!!! God bless you and be with you through this Landon~~~


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a precious sweetie :wub: My heart goes out to you and hoping for the very best. :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<div align='center'>








*Wishing Landon a speedy recovery!!!*


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

What a sweet baby with such a sweet smile. I am so sorry that your family is going through this unimaginable pain. You are all lifted up in our prayers and God Bless you for being a wonderful support and help for your sister.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

ohmigosh! what an ADORABLE little smile! :biggrin: 
resiliency in babies and children is SO inspirational.
how thrilling to see such a beautiful baby grinning back at us all.

THANK YOU and please know that we haven't forgotten about your sister & her family.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Steph I hope baby Landon is doing well, what a beautiful family your sister has.
Hugs to you and your family.
Lina


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what an adorable little smile!!! You are a great sister and I am sure she appreciates all your love and support!!! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Landon is such a beautiful little boy with such a beautiful smile...I will continue to pray for him and his family.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad you posted this because I was thinking about him yesterday. What a cute and happy baby. I cannot believe all he has been through miracles do happen. My continued prayers for him to continue getting better each day.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a gorgeous little boy Landon is! His smile lights up his whole face. You can't help but just fall in love with him. I believe in miracles too and continued prayers for continuing miracles until sweet Landon is 100%.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

What a beautiful baby boy! Look at that precious smile!! :wub2: Thank you so much for the update, your family is in my positive thoughts and prayers :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was so afraid to look when I read that you posted pictures...and then I see this beautiful baby boy, with the sweetest smile looking at me. :wub: His story is such an example of never giving up hope. I also know all these good thoughts and prayers can go a long way. He really is a miracle baby and though I know it's hard going through everything, you and your family will have the strength and wisdom to give him the best and find a way to make things work for little Landon. I hope your sister will reach out to support groups who have gone thru similar immune system issues and get some of their wisdom. And Aunt Steph we're still here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little trooper. :wub: :wub: :wub: Thanks for the update, Steph. Continued well wishes for darling Landon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God, he's such a doll. My continued prayers to your Family, Steph.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh seeing little Landon's beautiful smile warms my heart. In spite of all he's been thru look what a happy little guy he is....I think he knows God and his angels are watching over him. The prayers for this precious little boy will continue and for the whole family as well!


----------

